# DoE's Krieg Reaver Titan



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Alright folks, not but an hour ago the UPS man stopped by with a very special delivery! My Reaver Titan! Of course I was jumping for joy until I realized how much work it’s going to require to properly clean, build, then finally paint this baby.

For those of you that have followed along with my Krieg project know that I have a fear or painting vehicles, well…what better way to overcome that fear than to go all out and crush that fear by tackling this project.

I will post updates and progress shots as I move along. 

Without further ado, here are a couple pics of the unboxing and wife taking a picture of me with my facial expression saying it all “OMG this is crazy, look at all those parts!!!”

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Wowzers. Good luck!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

It's beautiful even in its FW bags.

Prepare to be all consumed by this beast. Am looking forward to the updates on this one.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Hypn0sis (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see it finished. Good luck with the project!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet!!!!! Jealousy seethes through my veins.......

Look forward to watching this progress mate!!!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> “OMG this is crazy, look at all those parts!!!”


You're like a kid with a new toy. . .

And rightly so. Best of luck with this beast. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Just subscribed! Good Luck


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I see there's a tiny titan on top of there as well...



I'm refering to the Contemptor Dreadnought with Heavy Conversion Beamer

It will be nice to see you tackle your fear of big surfaces, hehe.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You better Kreig it. Just saying.... I will be disappointed in you if you keep it stock. But you know if you are afraid... I understand....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I finished accounting for all the parts last night, took about an hour and half. At first I thought I was already missing some parts, but they were found later in other bags, thank goodness! There was only one part that was warped and that was the armour plating on the turbo laser, some hot water and reshaping should fix it. Other then the usual moldlines here and there, thankfully none across any really important areas, clean up shouldnt be to bad. It's to bad forgeworld doesnt have a resin recycling policy...lol...some of the chunks of resin could easly make another mini or two.

@ Xeno, lol...can't slip anything passed you can I? Well you have inspired me with your model so I had to get one as well.

@ Djinn, what do you mean by Kreiging the titan?


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

So your going to have this finnished before I come over next right?!?!?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> @ Xeno, lol...can't slip anything passed you can I? Well you have inspired me with your model so I had to get one as well.


It's an unhealthy habit from splicing bits together from all over the place. I tend to recognize parts as I see them, hehe. :biggrin:

It will be nice to see what you do with the Contemptor (yes, I'm pretending to ignore the reaver titan).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

@DoE, making the fucker look like a Death Korp model, what else do you think I mean


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Dude, im looking forward to watching you build this mighty beast!!!!
i have high hopes of snagging one of these and 3 wolfhound mars pattern's for a nice grand show piece for my army O.O


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing how this turns out, I do hope you get through your fear of vehicles with this and it turns out awesome like your Krieg!


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

thread subscribed ! by krieging it he meant a trenchcoat... Otherwise we want MAOR !


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG, just what the DKOK need, a Reaver Titan to give them some shade. If you want my advice, do everything you can to get the primer/spray on as perfect and flat as possible. I trimmed, washed, sanded, and filed my warhound quite a bit. Then primer, fine sandpaper, primer, fine sandpaper, etc... to get it nice and smooth so the big surfaces don't look all brushed.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I was impressed yet disappointed after my visit yesterday. 

The disappointment: everything was still in the bags not even cleaned yet...(WTF? do you have other plans or something?!, its a F'n reaver titan!!!) 

Impressed: The thing is just massive and has a ton of detail. I can't wait to see it complete and you conquer the fear of painting the bigger models (you'll kill it! I know). 

I hope to get enough of my "project overwhelming" DE complete to give those Krieg a battle they deserve. BTW starting my project log to help motivate me.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I really wish they'd make comparable quality super heavies for other armies. The Eldar titans are just so blah compared to the imperial ones. I'd love to see a necron tomb ship.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if the new 'crons will inspire them, I'd love to see a superheavy walker from them!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey DoE, hadnt spotted this one before. I was dreaming up a cool colour scheme for a Titan today after reading a bit of Deliverance Lost and was skimming Heresy looking to see what others had done.

Good luck with this, cant wait to see some more...


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Reavers are such awesome models, never seen one in real life but I've seen a few WIP and finished ones on the interwebz. Can't wait to see this one started. Good luck.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude, you are going to have so much fun putting this together. After doing two Warhounds, I want to try a Reaver. As I told you before, I still want a powerfist on mine. Need to work on the Wifey some more, you think she might go for it if I get her some more diamonds? lol:laugh:.


----------

